# Linen Suit--Steam or Iron?



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

I just got a new linen suit for summer, and I love it. Of course, it wrinkles awfully; but that is to be expected.

Can you steam the wrinkles out of linen with steam from the shower like you do with wool? Or do you have to iron the suit after every wearing?

Steve


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

I would actually reccomnend a steam iron. A regular Iron will just flatten it and may not reduce the creases. Just steaming in the shower will also produce minimal results.


At the store, I have the luxury of a utility press which combines pressure with a whole lot of steam for my linen jackets.

If you buy your suit from a customer service oriented shop, the sales staff may be willing to press it for you for little or no charge.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Linen is like cotton in that it takes more steam to remove wrinkles than it does from wool.

I would avoid ironing because you could alter the shape of the suit inadvertantly. A steamer works great. I doubt if the shower will do the trick, at least mine never did.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use a steamer (rowenta) but it takes considerable more effort to reduce the wrinkles. And all I do is try and reduce them as the pants or jacket will inevitable rewrinkle as soon as I put it on. But that is what it is supposed to do.

Perry


----------

